# Dove hunting up North



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

I live up in Cache Valley and was thinking about going dove hunting this year. I was just looking for some pointers on the best way to hunt them. I've heard of people just sitting by a water hole and shooting them as they come in, but i've never seen that many dove to just sit in one spot. A couple years ago I went out to Newton and walked the tracks and got 3 birds. they were good eatin but it definetly wasn't worth my time. Is it best to walk through fields and jump them? 

Also what is a good place to go. I know When I drove out through Park Valley earlier this summer they were all over on the side of the road. Is there anywhere closer with alot of birds?

Any tips would be apreciated.
thanks


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I just moved up to Logan last year and had to start from scratch looking for doves. This year I went out scouting for a few different species and last week hit the motherload for doves. The secret is to get out and figure out a spot now. Check back in on it just before the opener and when the season starts get there early and I would expect a crowd. I love jumping them during the day but also like setting up in the evening.

I can't get out for the opener but plan to do some damage on the 2nd.

Good luck.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If you do your homework now and get permission the great grain stubble fields of northern Utah hold a lot of doves. There are a lot of dry farms west of Tremonton and north of I 84. Years ago when I used to hunt there a lot most were not posted but now if it is cultivated you need permission. Good luck.


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

When looking for doves look for sunflowers and the next best is look for wheat fields. Even field with large patches of weeds are a good place to start. I hear doves like to follow structured contour lines like fence lines, tree rows ect. I find to get out and pattern them is the best way. Be there at first light and then about an hour before dark and where they fly to and from. I would look for areas where farms meet sage brush. If I lived in Logan I would head towards Smithfield and hunt out west as far as you can. Just my two cents. I always hunt Idaho for doves because they have a ton of birds up there. A little scouting will go a long ways.


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm going to head out tomorrow and see if i can find some good spots.


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

So a went out looking and saw a area that looks pretty good. I saw a few dove but not a whole lot, but it was early evening so i hope there be more out in the morning or at dust. Just one more question; If i go early in the morning will the dove be on the ground in the grass? I'm wondering if i should walk threw the fields or just sit sit down near a patch of sunflowers and wait?


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

If it was me i would not just sit and wait for them. Definately try and get permission on some fields. some of you guys might think i'm BSing but last year on opening day Me, my dad, my bro, and 7 of our buddies got a total of 90 somethin doves. we hunted wheat and sage. We would jump them out of the wheat and they'd fly to the sage. when we were done with the wheat field we'd jump the sage and they would fly back to the wheat. i havent got permission for the same place yet but if i do those little birds are goin down! this year i'll take pictues if it's as good as last years hunt.


Good luck everyone!


----------

